

Startup Quote: Tim Westergren, founder, Pandora - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1467390350

======
raychancc
Don’t be shy about believing in your ideas - even if folks around you think
you’re crazy.

\- Tim Westergren (@timwestergren)

~~~
alnayyir
Thank you, the link was gratuitous.

